
The new thermodynamics: how quantum physics is bending the rules - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/news/the-new-thermodynamics-how-quantum-physics-is-bending-the-rules-1.22937
======
asafira
"In classical thermodynamics, a single particle doesn't have a temperature."

This is false. A single particle can still be described by the maximum entropy
probability distribution given its average energy, and that will give rise to
a definition of temperature.

~~~
rxhernandez
When I did my physics undergrad I skipped thermodynamics and went straight to
statistical mechanics, so forgive me if I missed something. Ostensibly, it
would seem a classical version of thermodynamics wouldn't deal with particles
at all as the current model of particles(even Bohr's model) is much newer than
classical thermodynamics.

~~~
wyager
Classical thermo (as I learned it in undergrad) works in terms of quantized
oscillators, which actually works quite well with quantum mechanics.

~~~
madhadron
Oh dear. This is a common problem. Classical thermodynamics is a theory in its
own right. Statistical mechanics is used to bridge microscopic structure to
thermodynamic properties.

Unfortunately, physicists don't learn thermodynamics. It's pretty much only
taught to mechanical and chemical engineers.

------
beautifulfreak
Another recent Nature article on the same theme: Controlling heat and particle
currents in nanodevices by quantum observation
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41535-017-0043-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41535-017-0043-6)

------
mrarjen
This quantum revival sounds more like a displacement of energy on the quantum
level where it is simply not there during the cooling process and it reappears
again afterwards. Interested to see more experimentation on this.

------
Nomentatus
Maxwell's Demon has a name... evaporation.

